# Thoughts and Opinions on this LongBow Builder.



## Elbow (Aug 2, 2010)

I have researched quiet a few maybe there are more that I could find but just wanted to look at what is out there.
This one is out of Oklahoma...just wondering what you guys think.

http://www.bamabows.com/index.html

El


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 2, 2010)

He made all woods bows for a period of time, He eventually step up to the fiberglass bows he sales now. 

I saw one Sunday up at NGT I can't recall the Name.  
it looked like a good bow and shoot well. It was a Light Bow, I can't really say anything Negative about it. the guy shooting with me shoot it very well and it seemed to hit his mark a good bit.

oops I had to add you can catch them on the auction site from time to time


----------



## missalot (Aug 2, 2010)

i have heard nothing but good things ,i do not own one .you can go over to another forum and search .there are some pics and comments.one guy had him make a 100#bow  had a bunch of bamboo in the limbs.for the money i think they are a good buy ,i think the royal is his newest model .im starting to get the bug for a d shape bow .1)apex predator 2) bamma bow 3)mohawk...there are way to many bows out there and not enough money...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 2, 2010)

I have read good things about them; however, I have trouble carrying a bow, longer than 64", from one end of the house to the other, without bumping it into things.


----------



## Slasher (Aug 3, 2010)

missalot said:


> i have heard nothing but good things



Same here... I've only read what people have written about em... They seemed to be pleased...


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 3, 2010)

I heard alot of good things about the bows and the bowyer, but personally I would give it a little more time.  Seems he just busted on the scene a few months ago.  El, tell us specifically what you are looking for and the money you want to spend, and we'll give you our best recommendations.


----------



## yamapup (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm with Barry. I can't deal with a bow over 62 inches. If they had a 62 inch model, I would have already ordered one. Pup


----------



## bownarrow (Aug 3, 2010)

I've only read about them myself, seem to be satisfying folks so far. Marty gave solid advice (especially as a bowyer himself), it might be best to wait and see how they hold up to continued use, more different shooters opinions, how he handles warranty issues, etc. There always seems to be flush of praises when a new bowyer hits the market. Some of this can be attributed to friends who want to see him succeed or who like the person so much that they aren't objective about the bows. There is also an element out there that  always wants to be the first to tell about something new--the "discoverers" if you will, and that is a very natural human trait, we all want to be the bearers of good news---it's just that sometimes that desire can also get in the way of objectivity. I'll say one more thing and shut up---there are several very good bowyers right here in Georgia and the southeast. I would keep in mind accessibility in the event of warranty issues.

Sorry to run on so long El, should have just said Marty gave good advice and left it at that.


----------



## Elbow (Aug 3, 2010)

Bk...and you didn't walk away with a bow that day?

Marty...I'm looking for a longbow with about 61" in length...for hunting I'll need about a 40 to 42 weight....28"draw...I did see one a while back he had some nice ones then lost his site...had various coin inlays as well...very different mainly Indian Head inlays....but I'm looking for the exotic woods as well...

Bownarrow...I think I know what you mean about maybe his friends wanting to encourage others to buy just because they are friends....thank you for that insight. And yes, if they haven't been around a while it is good to just wait and see before you buy.

Thanks everyone...very good advice!
El


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 3, 2010)

Why?? he make a pink bow??

El at the draw wieght you are considering you need to focus more on performance than price.

I know I know I know umpteen thousand deer have been killed with a 40# selfbow so whats the deal?? Itsa a simple deal compare penetration of a 40# selfbow dacron string with a 40#recurve 8125 string and equal arrows. I know thats a drastic comparison but it gets my point across.

The lower you get in draw wieght, the higher your margin or error becomes. In my honest opinion when you drop below 50#s every foot pound ever fps every little extra you can muster COUNTS.

I'm not saying his bows don't perform. I'm saying you need to not be bedazzled by a "sweet deal" and a "preddy riser" research it like you are doing. But focus on other aspects other than price and servicablity.

I mean as far as I know that may be the fastest bow on the market (From the depth and thickness of the limbs in the photos I would highly doubt it). But there's nothing on performance issues or even type of glass or anything else on the page except "craftsmanship"

I'm just sayin.......With so many bowyers today willing to send you abow to try out first?? there's no need to spend hard earned money without knowing what you are getting. 'ats all I'm sayin sista..


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 3, 2010)

Agree with Lance. You prolly need to look for a design that maximizes your efficiency, for the poundage.


----------



## Elbow (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Lance..........The heaviest bow I got is 42# Howatt Recurve...and it does sting to shoot it too long but as for hunting I guess I shouldn't have to take one shot!
With that said...guess I need to go to some archery shoots with some vendors there so I can play around a little with their bows.....thank you brotha!!!

El


----------



## missalot (Aug 3, 2010)

what lance said.... i have a an all natural turkey creek ,no glass ,its a bamboo backed osage with the last leagal whale baleen on the belly, and at 18 yards im shooting gold tip entradas 600 with 200 grain centuar broadhead.and a 6 strand fast flight ,  i hope when cooper starts building bows he will make some more of these ,cause its only 35#@28 62" and it is a shooter .plenty for a bama whitetail. remember EL a well tuned arrow and bow and a very sharp broad head ,im shooting a little over 10gpp.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 3, 2010)

El (imay)

remember what I toldja. draw the bow slow and steady with your OPPOSITE hand five-10 times in warm up. One side of ya muscles can't grow true if you aren't working the other side to balance em out.

The more you shoot the lighter that 42 becomes.
Focus on GOOD SHOTS. and when you get tired?? stop letting go of the string and just focusing on doing some drawing drills to work muscles. If it's stingin ya fingers ya need to do two things, get something thicker on them, and quit all that sissy female junk about puttin namby pamby lotion on ya fangers where they all soft and smooooth. I gotta callous on my string fingers that would take 5 minutes with a German Kinetic to slice through.

Old howatts are good bows. Before looking for a lighter bow consider this. One of my closest hunting buddies hunts heavy. And I mean seriously heavy. As in his tournament bow is 87#s and his hunting bow is 93#s. The best advice he gives anyone about shooting heavy..... "If you really want to learn how to shoot a 65# bow well?? get you a 70# bow to practice with. After practice the 65#er will feel light as a feather."


----------



## robert carter (Aug 3, 2010)

EL, I`ve been at this a while and can tell you Marty and Big Jim build bows that equal any that I`ve shot and surpass most. 
  Arrow weight and a sharp two blade head is more important than pounds and hitting the right spot more important than that.I`m slow to buy a bow brand thats "new" unless its someone I know. RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 3, 2010)

El, you should get BigJim to make you a 3 piece take down  with 2 sets of limbs. That's what I did a Month ago. I blame you too. You told me to go down there to see him. Mike


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 3, 2010)

dm/wolfskin said:


> El, you should get BigJim to make you a 3 piece take down  with 2 sets of limbs. That's what I did a Month ago. I blame you too. You told me to go down there to see him. Mike



Big Jim don't do "pink bows"


----------



## Elbow (Aug 3, 2010)

Missalot...I hope Cooper does to...I might be interested in one of those!

Lance...as always good advice and I have been doing the workout but I think that makes since on the heavier bow.

Mike....sorry, I didn't know you were actually listening to me....well whata ya know...a man actually listened to me....
El


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 3, 2010)

Elbow said:


> ....well whata ya know...a man actually listened to me....
> El



It was a fluke. don't go gettin ya hopes up.

You REALLY wanna see a man listen to ya? Then let me give you THE phrase you need to learn.... Go stick your head outt he back door and yell "suppers ready!!"

THAT is how ya getta man ta listen to ya.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 3, 2010)

I heard that.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 3, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Big Jim don't do "pink bows"



u contrare mownameeeee!!!!!! Yes he will if asked, as he's told me so. When I ever order one from him, it just might be pink. And he makes kewl pink arras!!!!!!
 sorry Eleanor!!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 3, 2010)

What? Mike


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 3, 2010)

con mona who?? elimay tell tomcat ta quit talkin in code!! we men folk have hard nuff time figurin what yall wimmens is sayin in thu first place!

See look?? yall done got po mike plum confused.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 3, 2010)

Lance , I`m gonna tell your wife that last line you said.SUUPPPPER> You`ll be cooking your own.RC


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 3, 2010)

I was wondering about those pink shorts BigJim had on when I was down there. You girls done got to him. Mike


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 3, 2010)

robert carter said:


> Lance , I`m gonna tell your wife that last line you said.SUUPPPPER> You`ll be cooking your own.RC



It will be tomorrow. I just hurt myself on some fried chicken. good GRIEF that woman can cook!


----------



## Elbow (Aug 3, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> con mona who?? elimay tell tomcat ta quit talkin in code!! we men folk have hard nuff time figurin what yall wimmens is sayin in thu first place!
> 
> See look?? yall done got po mike plum confused.




That ain't too hard to do! Confusin' you men!

Tomi, that sounds just like you all pink!!! Can't wait to see your bow someday!
El


----------



## John V. (Aug 5, 2010)

Elbow,

I got into this thread a little late, but thought I would try and give you an answer to your original question...

I purchased a BamaBow from Nate a few months ago.  It is 65", 55#@28", stained bamboo limbs and tiger maple riser.  I've shot 2 3-D rounds with it so far, the second was at TBG last week. I was the guy BK was referring to up top. (BTW BK, it was a pleasure meeting and shooting with you!)

As far as the bowyer goes, I only dealt with him by e-mail but he was very easy to deal with.  Delivered what and when he said he would. Can't ask for more than that.

As far as the bow goes... It is remarkably light in the hand, and exceedingly quiet.  Fit and finish are very good quality.  The finish is  satin, nonglare  but is not "frosty" like some non-glare finishes I have seen.  It is cut to center and is not finicky with regard to arrow spine.  

In all I have nothing but good things to say about the bow and the bowyer. 

That said, I agree with the recommendations cited above.  Don't buy a bow for looks or price. Shoot a lot of bows and buy a bow that you shoot well. 

I bought the Bamabow specifically because I wanted to have a straight limbed LB in my collection. 

I've probably gone on too long, but there you have it.


----------



## Elbow (Aug 5, 2010)

No, John...not too long at all any advice is good advice and yes I'll have to get around to shooting one of his bows or for that fact anyone's bows before I purchase!!
EL


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 5, 2010)

That is great advice, and information John, thanks!

I am glad you decided to sign on and join us.


----------



## bandit1 (Aug 5, 2010)

I am new to traditional archery. I just bought a Bama Bow and I am very pleased with it. Nathan is very easy to deal with. I have not shot a lot of different bows , but the fit and finish of the bow was really nice.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 5, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> I have read good things about them; however, I have trouble carrying a bow, longer than 64", from one end of the house to the other, without bumping it into things.





yamapup said:


> I'm with Barry. I can't deal with a bow over 62 inches. If they had a 62 inch model, I would have already ordered one. Pup



Buncha midgets...

66" is my minimum. Finger pinch is a...well, you know.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 5, 2010)

If John says there ok i would not hesitate in getting one.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 5, 2010)

El,  I just spent some time today with Big Jim up in Albany.  I have been forced to switch to southpaw and Jim assured me he had a ton of LH bows.  He had a ton of bows period.  I can tell you it's the first time I've ever picked up a trad bow and Jim was nice enough to spend a lot of time with me.  I was able to eliminate a lot of them by just picking them up.  We then kept narrowing down until I selected 2, They just happened to be a longbow and a recurve.  After spending some time teaching me trad bow basics (and slapping some bruises into my newbie arm)  I went with the recurve.  It just felt more natural and comfortable for me to shoot.  It was even heavier than I was looking for but more comfortable to me then a bow 10#s lighter.  I highly recommend going to see, hold and shoot before you buy .... it really helped me figure it out.  Thanks again Jim


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 6, 2010)

HALO- I only let you slap your arm until you realized it was worth spending the money on an armguard. 

Ain't nobody ever seen me in "pink shorts". must have seen me without my britches on.
BigJim


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 6, 2010)

BigJim Bow said:


> HALO- I only let you slap your arm until you realized it was worth spending the money on an armguard.
> 
> Ain't nobody ever seen me in "pink shorts". must have seen me without my britches on.
> BigJim



Oh yeah .... worth the money for sure.  At least I didn't drop the bow or cry


----------

